# 30 Minute Buffer



## Jamnett (Nov 27, 2002)

I am sure someone must have suggested this before, but I could not find it.

Many times when watching Tivo in (as my 5 year old calls it) "Tivo time" the channel will accidentally get changed for a split second and poof. the show we were watching (delayed) is now gone.

Why can't we have a continuing 30 minute buffer and not reset when the channel changes? This way I can flip back and only miss a moment of the show and not 20 minutes, etc.


James


----------

